# Benjamin Moore Natura paint smell won't go away



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

I would contact the store you purchased this from and ask them to have their BDR from Ben Moore come visit your home. I have used plenty of Natura and have never noticed any smell while painting, especially two weeks later. I can't think of any reason why you should have a lingering smell after two weeks. Was any other paint used at the same time for trim, ceilings, or anything else? How's the weather by you? Do you have AC running or any type of air circulating?? You got me stumped - I would definitely contact Ben Moore and have them look into this..

good luck!


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Coincidentally my Ben Moore rep was in today and gave me a list of Natura batches that are being recalled for exactly the reason you mentioned. They do claim the smell will eventually go away, however, this certainly should not happen. Go see your Ben Moore store and let them know what the problem is. If they are unaware of the recall ask them to call up Ben Moore and get the info.


----------



## Linda2 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Bad Benjamin Moore Natura Paint*

The bad smell from Benjamin Moore Natura Paint has still not gone away, even 6 weeks after painting. I have read on other sites about this problem that the smell is still there a year later. One man ripped out his ceiling and put in new drywall to get rid of the smell. I have no idea what to do--I am considering sanding off the paint, but am afraid of inhaling the gasses and small particles, even with a dust mask. Any suggestions?


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

if you're really worried about breathing in any of that buy a 3m respirator. lowes and HD both have them. you can attach a p100 filter with a gas canister {this is actually the filter you use for asbestos removal as well} that removed 99.9% of everything in the air. with this on you'll have better air quality sanding the room than you would driving down the street. 

second, you could likely run another coat of no voc paint over what you have and seal it. when paint dries it creates a layer over whatever you put it over. the least amount of work is just going over what's already there.


----------



## Lisa @ BenMoore (Feb 15, 2012)

*Benjamin Moore Natura*

Benjamin Moore & Co. is making the following announcement concerning its Natura Brand paint. Certain batches of Natura flat and eggshell finish paint manufactured prior to 2010 were made with a defoamer that contained canola oil that in certain circumstances caused some consumers to experience a persistent odor problem after the paint was applied. In early 2010, the Natura flat and eggshell finishes were reformulated to replace the defoamer. This eliminated the odor problem. Batch numbers for Natura flat and eggshell finishes containing the defective defoamer are listed below. Benjamin Moore retailers were instructed to remove the old paint from retail shelves in the summer of 2010. If you experienced an odor problem from Natura paint that was purchased prior to September 1, 2010 or is from one of the listed batch numbers, please contact our complaint line at (855) 724-6802 (855-paint-02). If you can identify the batch number from the paint you used, please have it ready. We stand by our products and will address all consumer concerns caused by the paint. 

(Pre-Reformulation Batches)
Product	Batch Code
0512 01	023116
0512 01	081904
0512 01	102712
0512 1X	013419
0512 1X	022914
0512 1X	023217
0512 1X	033419
0512 1X	061803
0512 1X	073520
0512 1X	082207
0512 1X	083924
0512 1X	092611
0512 1X	093924
0512 1X	094429
0512 1X	103015
0512 1X	122510
0512 1X	132712
0512 2X	022611
0512 2X	033318
0512 2X	054126
0512 2X	112409
0512 3X	022106
0512 3X	022510
0512 3X	032005
0512 4X	013015
0512 4X	022611
0512 4X	031803
0512 4X	043520
0513 01	022409
0513 01	034025
0513 01	044530
0513 1X	019930
0513 1X	019931
0513 1X	019932
0513 1X	013116
0513 1X	014328
0513 1X	021702
0513 1X	021702
0513 1X	021702
0513 1X	023318
0513 1X	031702
0513 1X	033823
0513 1X	042106
0513 1X	052813
0513 1X	053520
0513 1X	073015
0513 1X	073823
0513 1X	074328
0513 1X	082510
0513 1X	092308
0513 1X	101702
0513 1X	122308
0513 2X	022106
0513 2X	023015
0513 2X	030520
0513 2X	032813
0513 2X	041601
0513 2X	043419
0513 2X	044126
0513 2X	074126
0513 2X	082914
0513 2X	103520
0513 2X	123621
0513 3X	022409
0513 3X	042914
0513 3X	092510
0513 4X	013621
0513 4X	014429
0513 4X	032409
0513 4X	043015
K511 01	042308
K512 01	033116
K512 01	072813
K512 1X	041601
K512 1X	043621
K512 1X	113116
K512 2X	054126
K512 3X	031904
K512 3X	052106
K512 4X	041803
K512 4X	052813
K513 01	054126
K513 1X	041702
K513 1X	043722
K513 1X	083520
K513 1X	093520
K513 1X	103621
K513 1X	112005
K513 1X	132712
K513 2X	024025
K513 2X	052005
K513 2X	053015
K513 3X	052005
K513 3X	053318
K513 3X	123015
K513 4X	033823
K513 4X	052611
K513 4X	053621


----------



## snjfinances (Feb 20, 2012)

*If your Natura paint is newer and still smells...*

The smell is the titanium dioxide. I have worked with the pure form of this chemical at my previous job, and I can assure you all that it is the main culprit in the smell of paint. I have read the MSDS, and although it is completely harmless when in solution (not in respirable powder form), the smell does linger quite a bit. Paint manufacturers use titanium dioxide to lighten or whiten paint as well as protect it from UV degradation. It also thickens the paint considerably. I don't know a whole lot about paint, but perhaps black or dark-colored paint may have less of a smell. I think that the "no smell" you get from "zero VOC" products is better stated as "no toxic smell" from dangerous solvents and petrochemicals.


----------



## Sage25 (Apr 1, 2016)

Smells like the problem is back. I painted my bathrooms in October 2015 with Aura semi-gloss and they still smell when they get damp i.e. from shower steam. I've opened a complaint with BM but does anyone have a remedy?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Lisa Thank you for the info it's great when a company steps up with info.


----------



## Rkattamis (Nov 4, 2016)

We painted an accent wall in my daughter's room about 3 weeks ago using Natura from Benjamin Moore and it stinks. I'm not sure how to describe it but my husband says it smells like play dough to him. After two weeks of open windows, diffusing peppermint essential oil and 48 hours of running an air purifier with the room closed up, we contacted the paint store. They put us in touch with the local Ben Rep. He had us take our can back to the store and his recommendation was to go over the wall with an oil based paint to 'seal' in the odor. He said this is what has tended to work with other past issues. I'm very upset as this completely defeats the purpose of trying to keep our current living environment safe. The rep states the oil cures in 7 days and will not have any lingering odor, however, we have real world experience with the Ben Moore interior oil paint (Satin Impervo). We have used it several times as the paint in the kitchen/bath of recently renovated rentals and it takes several months for the smell to dissipate with open windows. 

At the paint stores suggestion, they hired someone to put a water based Binz Primer/Odor Blocker over the Natura with additional plans to apply 2 coats of Aura if the primer works. One coat of Binz primer has been applied and we feel we still smell the Natura odor after 24 hours. 

Has anyone else had a recent bad experiences with Natura? I can't find any recent complaints online since the initial issues back in years 2009-2011. If so (or with any other paint), what have you done to rememdy a bad paint smell? We are hoping to stop short of tearing out and replacing drywall as this wall was newly dry walled 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Timnyc (Oct 30, 2018)

Rkattamis,
Hi there, I know your post is from two years ago, nevertheless, could you please give us your feedback, has the smell gone? what have you done?
While reading your post I realized that I'm experiencing the same problem in the same way. It has been more than two weeks since I painted with the Natura Benjamin Moore paint, and there is an odor which does not go away.
Please share your thoughts..


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Timnyc, Rkattamis hasn't made a post in a couple of years so you may not get a reply from him. Fresh air circulation is the best way to remove paint odor. Some folks are more sensitive to odors than others.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Also of note, paint odor can infuse itself in curtains, carpet, heck, it can even be pulled into the HVAC system through the duct work and into the furnace filter. I guess washing stuff like that MIGHT help, but, overall, this sounds like a rare instance where a family is sensitive to certain smells and the paint is giving off that smell. If you tear out and replace the drywall and the smell still lingers, then what?


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Nag Champa. Lots of it.


----------



## Timnyc (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi, if you have expirienced bad odor from Benjamin Moore’s “Zero VOC” product, please contact me at [email protected] working on a class act...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

Timnyc said:


> Hi, if you have expirienced bad odor from Benjamin Moore’s “Zero VOC” product, please contact me at [email protected] working on a class act...



*^ LOL* looks legit. People will sue over anything these days I guess.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> *^ LOL* looks legit. People will sue over anything these days I guess.


This 5hit's been going on for years. They'll never learn that they don't have enough proof for a lawsuit. Just because one person claims something "smells bad" isn't enough to get a case to court. Psychosomatic is the word here. The product has been tested and Ben Moore has plenty of proof that there is absolutely nothing about this paint that can cause harm to anyone. Chemistry and physics will always win in a court of law over "I think"!


----------



## Timnyc (Oct 30, 2018)

klaatu said:


> This 5hit's been going on for years. They'll never learn that they don't have enough proof for a lawsuit. Just because one person claims something "smells bad" isn't enough to get a case to court. Psychosomatic is the word here. The product has been tested and Ben Moore has plenty of proof that there is absolutely nothing about this paint that can cause harm to anyone. Chemistry and physics will always win in a court of law over "I think"!


Stop misleading consumers!!!!! We Believe in justice! its not one person here, after posting several comments online, I’ve recieved already emails from 4 different similary situated victims.
this is how the classaction works, and if there are issues with the product someone should bring this up to STOP others from being harmed. And believe me the US Justice system works perfectly fine, if you read some settelements that were made between the manufacturer and consumers even though most of them agreed to be “confidential” you would have some idea and belief in our Justice system. FYI. Labs and experts are available for consumers as well, not only for manufacturers.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Timnyc said:


> Stop misleading consumers!!!!! We Believe in justice! its not one person here, after posting several comments online, I’ve recieved already emails from 4 different similary situated victims.
> this is how the classaction works, and if there are issues with the product someone should bring this up to STOP others from being harmed. And believe me the US Justice system works perfectly fine, if you read some settelements that were made between the manufacturer and consumers even though most of them agreed to be “confidential” you would have some idea and belief in our Justice system. FYI. Labs and experts are available for consumers as well, not only for manufacturers.


"belief in our Justice system" :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

The only good this lawsuit will do is make the lawyers on both sides a lot of money.

Seriously, a lawsuit cuz the paint 'smells?' I know this is America, but Good God...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Timnyc said:


> Stop misleading consumers!!!!! We Believe in justice! its not one person here, after posting several comments online, I’ve recieved already emails from 4 different similary situated victims.
> this is how the classaction works, and if there are issues with the product someone should bring this up to STOP others from being harmed. And believe me the US Justice system works perfectly fine, if you read some settelements that were made between the manufacturer and consumers even though most of them agreed to be “confidential” you would have some idea and belief in our Justice system. FYI. Labs and experts are available for consumers as well, not only for manufacturers.


Out of a population of 375 MILLION:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: good luck my man


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Timnyc said:


> Stop misleading consumers!!!!! We Believe in justice! its not one person here, after posting several comments online, I’ve recieved already emails from 4 different similary situated victims.
> this is how the classaction works, and if there are issues with the product someone should bring this up to STOP others from being harmed. And believe me the US Justice system works perfectly fine, if you read some settelements that were made between the manufacturer and consumers even though most of them agreed to be “confidential” you would have some idea and belief in our Justice system. FYI. Labs and experts are available for consumers as well, not only for manufacturers.


Well good luck is all i can say.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

chrisn said:


> Out of a population of 375 MILLION:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: good luck my man


But they're special remember? They're part of the magic group of people out of millions that are being harmed by Natura paint. You know, the paint that's EPA and private lab tested as harmless to humans? Because you know you can believe the justice system 100% but the EPA is worthless. They're special so they can pick and choose which part of the government it right. Not going to happen.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

Timnyc said:


> Stop misleading consumers!!!!! We Believe in justice! its not one person here, after posting several comments online, I’ve recieved already emails from 4 different similary situated victims.
> this is how the classaction works, and if there are issues with the product someone should bring this up to STOP others from being harmed. And believe me the US Justice system works perfectly fine, if you read some settelements that were made between the manufacturer and consumers even though most of them agreed to be “confidential” you would have some idea and belief in our Justice system. FYI. Labs and experts are available for consumers as well, not only for manufacturers.









Wait I think hes on to something here. This may just set precedent to go after every paint manufacturer on earth!


In reality the lawyers are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## 2021Jonesie (Dec 27, 2020)

woodco said:


> "belief in our Justice system" :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> The only good this lawsuit will do is make the lawyers on both sides a lot of money.
> 
> Seriously, a lawsuit cuz the paint 'smells?' I know this is America, but Good God...


Some people are more sensitive to smell than others. If BM made a inferior product that Cost thousands of dollars to correct they should be held accountable. Constantly smelling a "fishy" smell in your home would really suck.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

2021Jonesie said:


> Some people are more sensitive to smell than others. If BM made a inferior product that Cost thousands of dollars to correct they should be held accountable. Constantly smelling a "fishy" smell in your home would really suck.



First of all, Jonesie,... TEN YEAR OLD THREAD........

Secondly, A Benjamin Moore rep CAME IN and explained that there was a batch of bad paint, and to call them to have the situation remedied. So OBVIOUSLY they were taking responsibilty.

Thirdly, a class action lawsuit?? GTFOH.

Fourth: ITS A TEN YEAR OLD THREAD.


----------



## 2021Jonesie (Dec 27, 2020)

woodco said:


> First of all, Jonesie,... TEN YEAR OLD THREAD........
> 
> Secondly, A Benjamin Moore rep CAME IN and explained that there was a batch of bad paint, and to call them to have the situation remedied. So OBVIOUSLY they were taking responsibilty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

@2021Jonesie, message boards are designed to stay fresh. Bringing up a 10 year old thread sorta "breaks the message board code of proper conduct." Now, if you want to start a fresh, new thread on this very topic, then you've got something. Part of the reason is that something that old has "timed out" meaning no one is interested in it any more mainly because the info contained in the thread is dated and or outdated. Start a new topic and you will get more responses.


----------



## Em Kay (Feb 22, 2021)

We recently (end of January 2021) purchased Benjamin Moore's Natura paint for my toddler's room. We picked this paint because multiple websites (not sure if sponsored) assured us that it is was a non-toxic, zero VOC, and zero smell paint. We had a short window of opportunity to repaint our son's room and given that it was a fast drying paint, we decided to use it. Unfortunately, we are not a happy customer. The PAINT DOES SMELL and it has not gone away for the past 2 weeks. We have both windows wide open with a Dyson HEPA air purifier going 24/7 since it was painted. We also read that you can put bowls of vinegar around the room, use baking soda, and even onion (yes, we were that desperate!) to help neutralize the smell. To no avail, nothing seems to be working! I contacted Benjamin Moore to see if they have had any bad batches (apparently, they recalled a bunch of Natura paint per the thread above), and if they have any solutions. After mentioning everything we've tried to get rid of the smell, the rep kept repeating that "all paint smells, and some people are more sensitive to it" and that "we should keep the window open and have a fan going." Thanks for the useless tips! We've been doing that and more for the past 2 weeks, and the smell is still there and isn't getting any better! We even had others smell the room and they all agree it smells like paint. We do not feel comfortable putting our son in the room with this smell. He is not sleeping well because he is in our room and we desperately want to get him back into his room. It looks like the only option we have is to sand the room and repaint it with another paint. Never buying Benjamin Moore paint again! Terrible customer service and useless solutions. In hindsight, I should have known better to not only google search for no smell paint, but also read the reviews. After seeing the above reviews, I know that I am not "just more sensitive" as the rep accused me.


----------



## 2021Jonesie (Dec 27, 2020)

Gymschu said:


> @2021Jonesie, message boards are designed to stay fresh. Bringing up a 10 year old thread sorta "breaks the message board code of proper conduct." Now, if you want to start a fresh, new thread on this very topic, then you've got something. Part of the reason is that something that old has "timed out" meaning no one is interested in it any more mainly because the info contained in the thread is dated and or outdated. Start a new topic and you will get more responses.


I am so sorry, did I offend the message board police? My god leaving a message on a old thread must have upset and disrupted the lives of many. I must go and do penance, I can only hope I am forgiven by all the people who actually give a crap.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, who wizzed in your Wheaties this morning? My response was made so you would get more answers/responses to your question. Sorry that I was trying to help. An old thread tends to get ignored. A new one gets a lot more attention.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Two month old pissing match on a 10 year old thread.. 😅


----------

